# Shrimp Bedfellows



## mfcphil (6 Mar 2010)

Can we start a list of safe fish that can be kept with shrimp in the community tank.


The List other members have so far: 
*Just to point out this list is based on other members experiences not mine!* :!: 

Chocolate Gouramis
Ottos
Pygmy Corydoras
Boraras mataculas 
Boraras brigittae (chilli rasbora)
Stiphidon Gobies
Badis Badis
Corydoras Sterbi
Threadfin Rainbows
Harlequins
Emerald eye rasboras
Ember tetras and similar
*Betta's* with caution
Glowlight tetras and similar (adult shrimps, will eat small shrimps)
Dwarf barb species *with caution*
Checkerboard cichlids
Dwarf rasboras
Small minnows
Most plec species and ancistrus sp's.
Hatchet fish
Most small livebearers (platties or bigger can eat shrimps)
Dwarf puffers

Unsafe
Bosemani Rainbows


----------



## Krishs Bettas (7 Mar 2010)

ottos


----------



## mfcphil (7 Mar 2010)

well they are veggies so that was an easy one.....if you have shrimp and fish together, what do you have?


----------



## andyh (7 Mar 2010)

I have or do keep shrimps (CRS, Cherry and Amamo) with the following:

Chocolate Gouramis
Ottos
Pygmy Corydoras
Boraras mataculas 
Boraras brigittae (chilli rasbora)
Stiphidon Gobies
Badis Badis
Corydoras Sterbi

As an idea why don't we just keep adding to this list? Just copy and paste into your thread:


----------



## mfcphil (7 Mar 2010)

GREAT IDEA! I will add your starter to the begining of this post!


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Mar 2010)

It all depends what species of shrimp and how much coverage have you got for them to hide.

Normally if the shrimp can fit into the fish mouth then it might eat it.


----------



## mfcphil (7 Mar 2010)

Yes I know about the size of mouth rule but I am trying to get a sence of what other are safely getting away with...I will be having Tiger Shrimp with lots of plants and therefore lots of hiding places


----------



## Jase (7 Mar 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> It all depends what species of shrimp and how much coverage have you got for them to hide.
> 
> Normally if the shrimp can fit into the fish mouth then it might eat it.



Have to agree with that. I had a large shoal of Espei Rasboras with my Cherries and every now and again shrimp were hunted and eaten. If you want to breed your Shrimp in large numbers I would suggest no fish at all


----------



## mfcphil (7 Mar 2010)

Jase said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No I wasn't thinking of large numbers, if so I would set up a shrimp tank, what I was thinking about was putting them in a community tank...I read that they are great for algae control and then I read dont have them with certain fish


----------



## Jase (7 Mar 2010)

What I meant to say was my Cherries bred fine with 40+ Rasboras but now the fish are gone the increase in Shrimp numbers seems twice as quick


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Mar 2010)

Jase said:
			
		

> What I meant to say was my Cherries bred fine with 40+ Rasboras but now the fish are gone the increase in Shrimp numbers seems twice as quick


Like I said if you provide enough cover some will get eaten but then population should be maintained, just don't put shrimp in with Rainbows LOL


----------



## mfcphil (7 Mar 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Jase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now thats the info I want.....So Rainbows are a big no no!


----------



## dw1305 (8 Mar 2010)

Hi all,
I'm hoping "Threadfin Rainbows" will be all right with RCS (I've just ordered some TF Rainbows), I've tried Dwarf Sparkling Gourami (Trichopsis pumila), but they are great shrimplet hunters, and very fast movers when they want to be.
cheers Darrel


----------



## andyh (8 Mar 2010)

i have had threadfins with shrimps, no problems!


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Mar 2010)

mfcphil said:
			
		

> Now thats the info I want.....So Rainbows are a big no no!


Bosemani Rainbows is a no no  I have not kept other species.


----------



## mfcphil (8 Mar 2010)

list updated keep them coming! What do you think about rams....blue/german although water temp may rule these out anyway


----------



## Ajm200 (8 Mar 2010)

I've got loads of CRS in with  two adult and 4 baby german rams. The CRS numbers are increasing.

Also found about 50 in the tank that I tore down at the weekend and that had dwarf chain loaches in it.  Think I must have moved a few shrimplets over on wood or plants and they obviously thrived with adequate hiding places.

Also have a few in with a pair of bosemanni rainbowfish too.  They seem to be ignored so far but then the fish are well fed.


----------



## mfcphil (8 Mar 2010)

Ajm200 said:
			
		

> I've got loads of CRS in with  two adult and 4 baby german rams. The CRS numbers are increasing.
> 
> Also found about 50 in the tank that I tore down at the weekend and that had dwarf chain loaches in it.  Think I must have moved a few shrimplets over on wood or plants and they obviously thrived with adequate hiding places.
> 
> Also have a few in with a pair of bosemanni rainbowfish too.  They seem to be ignored so far but then the fish are well fed.




Interested to see what happens should the rams breed as they get very territorial


----------



## Ajm200 (8 Mar 2010)

All but one of the rams look like  girls.   They will go into a 5x2x2 425l tank in a few months with the option of removing the pair to the 90l if trouble breaks out. Hopefully the new tank will be big enough for them.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Mar 2010)

I've kept harlequins, pentazona barb and various micro rasbora (maculatus and brigatae I think) with amano shrimp, without issue.  Kept the smaller fish with cherries as well (not sure the harlequins/barbs would resist the shrimplets)


----------



## mr. luke (9 Mar 2010)

Emerald eye rasboras
Ember tetras and similar
*Betta's* with caution
Glowlight tetras and similar (adult shrimps, will eat small shrimps)
Dwarf barb species *with caution*
Checkerboard cichlids
Dwarf rasboras
Small minnows
Most plec species and ancistrus sp's.
Hatchet fish
Most small livebearers (platties or bigger can eat shrimps)
Dwarf puffers

These are from experience and list is aimed at dwarf shrimps no larger macro shrimps.


----------



## mfcphil (9 Mar 2010)

thanks Mr Luke will update the list


----------



## hipknoteyes (11 Mar 2010)

I know this discussion is about keeping shrimp in a community tank but I think it may be a good idea to point out that a lot of the fish listed will eat baby shrimp given half the chance.


----------



## Mark Webb (11 Mar 2010)

hipknoteyes said:
			
		

> I know this discussion is about keeping shrimp in a community tank but I think it may be a good idea to point out that a lot of the fish listed will eat baby shrimp given half the chance.




On that subject I have been wondering if the Siamese Flying Fox (Epalzeorhynchos kalopterusis) is OK with young shrimp (mine are about 3.5cm). I keep them in my 260l along with Cardinals, Gold Tetras, Glowlight Tetras a Black Molly and some Amanos, which I think should be OK. I have Red Cherries and CRS in the tank which all survive but I am not seeing any young and it occured to me recently that they are being eaten?


----------



## mr. luke (12 Mar 2010)

Your black mollies are probably the main offenders there.


----------



## a1Matt (12 Mar 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> It all depends what species of shrimp and how much coverage have you got for them to hide.
> 
> Normally if the shrimp can fit into the fish mouth then it might eat it.



 :text-+1:

I have got away with adult amanos and angelfish before. It was with very dense planting and the amanos hid the entire time.  Only realised they were still there after removing the angelfish. So not recommended.



			
				hipknoteyes said:
			
		

> I know this discussion is about keeping shrimp in a community tank but I think it may be a good idea to point out that a lot of the fish listed will eat baby shrimp given half the chance.



 :text-+1:


----------



## NeilW (12 Mar 2010)

Would Amanos and Dwarf Puffers be OK?  I know that puffers can be nasty and territorial and I could imagine they would have a go?


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (12 Mar 2010)

No no no. Amanos are a snack. Puffers are lovely! Just crustaceans are their diet.


----------



## andyh (13 Mar 2010)

Lisa is bang on, they would last a very short time indeed!


----------



## NeilW (13 Mar 2010)

Just noticed dwarf puffers were on 'the list'  :?  My crystal reds only have to deal with an otto... mind you when it comes to first dibs on the algae wafer he can be a bit of a bully


----------



## mr. luke (14 Mar 2010)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> No no no. Amanos are a snack. Puffers are lovely! Just crustaceans are their diet.




Dwarf puffer can sometimes be mixed with shrimps.
I wouldnt adivse it with any other puffers but SOME dwarf puffers are ok with shrimps.


----------

